# Hello!!!



## Sarah_N_Braydon

Hello everyone

my names sarah im 19 and have an 11 month old son called Braydon Andrew who is the most special lil man ever, i live at home with my parents and sister, as Braydons sperm donnor did a runner wen he found out i was Pregnant 

errr dunno wot else to write hehe

Love sarah and Braydon
x-x-x-x


----------



## Jaidybaby

Hi Sarah!!

You know me :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hey Sarah, Welcome!


----------



## beatlesbaby66

hello nice to meet you ***waves***


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

do i jaidy  
hello girlies


----------



## Imi

Sarah ...you know me but hi!!!

Welcome to BabyAndBump :D


----------



## Wobbles

Wow Sarah hey hunny *hugs*

An Jaidy :lol: *wee kiss on cheek* 

x x


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

wobbles we need a tlk
and were my personal invitation to this place??
me no bout this place if it wasnt for layla


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

hey imi 
should we start an i h8 our ex part of the site


----------



## KX

sarah u know me 2, but hi! :lol:


----------



## Wobbles

Sarah_N_Braydon said:

> wobbles we need a tlk
> and were my personal invitation to this place??
> me no bout this place if it wasnt for layla

Awww hunny I'm sorry just never felt the need to approach people like they were obliged to sign up - If you found your way then GREAT an you have *hugs*

Glad to see you here hun x


----------



## ablaze

hello sarah *waves*


----------



## Tam

Hello *waves*


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

well approach me in future mrs 

if not for layla i would not be here


----------



## Lauz_1601

Hello Sarah and B. Is he doing anymore walking???


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

his done 4 steps so far and 1 of them was for me :lol:


----------



## RachieH

Hiya Sarah

https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/welcome2.gif to the forum hon - It's fab isn't it?

Aww bless Braydon started taking his first steps - Ky has too, it's so exciting isn't it?....Can't belive they are both about to turn one!https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a28/RachieH/Graphics/eek2.gif
Where the hell has the time gone?


----------



## Sarah_N_Braydon

i dunno but if uu find out how to stop it let me know lol 

Braydon has done 4 in 4 days 
i think at the mo there done more like an accident as he doesnt seem to try n do it lol


----------

